# what muscles are effectd by the clean and jerk



## C-Mag (Feb 23, 2009)

what muscles does it effect


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Might be easier to workout what it doesn't affect mate...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> Might be easier to workout what it doesn't affect mate...


Exactly lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its good overall. If you had to say what ones it put the main empahais on I would say legs, shoulders and then back


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Do 10 sets and see what is sore the next day :0)


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

welcome to the board c-mag

C&G will hit loads of muscle groups mate to many individual muscles to list.

Clean is similar to dead so will hit all your posterior chain (hams,lower/mid/upper back etc), also the dip under the bar to get stood up again will hit similar to front squats so quads are gonna be hit very hard.

Your gonna use all the other muscle used in elbow flexion to get the bar to shoulders, so hitting forearms/biceps etc.

The the Jerk side of the matter... delts and triceps.

It really is a huge power move bud.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

see tall and john's comments

basically everything, im doing power cleans and theyre everything bar the overhead press part


----------

